# Miniteich stinkt



## Teichforum.info (18. Juni 2006)

Hallo, 
wir haben uns in einem alten Faß (Durchmesser 60 cm, 50 cm hoch) 
vor ca. 3 Wochen einen Miniteich angelegt: 3 Pflanzen, davon 2 Gräser und eine Miniseerose. Die Pflanzen sind in Pflanzkörben mit Teicherde. Dazu haben wir eine kleine Solar-Springbrunnenpumpe. 
Auf dem Teich sind ca. 6,5 Stunden Sonne am Tag und die Pumpe läuft etwa 7-8 Stunden. 
Nun fängt der Teich plötzlich an zu stinken. wir haben schon einen Teilwasserwechsel gemacht, aber der Gestank ist wieder da. Ist zu wenig Sauerstoff im TeicH?!? Der Pflanzkorb der Miniseerose stinkt auch schon, bzw. die Erde. Zu der Seerose noch eine Frage: es sand bei der Seerose geschrieben: braucht bis 40 cm Wassertiefe. Setze ich dann die Seerose so in das Fass, daß die Pflanzkorboberfläche kurz unter der Wasseroberfläche endet (habe ich gemacht) oder fast auf den Boden vom Faß, somit habe ich fast 40 cm Wassertiefe. Vielleicht eine dumme Frage, aber ich bin mir schon nicht mehr sicher, ob ich überhaupt richtig bepflanzt habe. 
Seit ca 1 Woche wimmelt es in dem Fass auch von kleinen "Würmern" und ich glaueb Mückenlarven und die Pflanzen sind noch kein Stück gewachsen. Hilfe 
Gruß 
Ulli


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juni 2006)

Hallo Ulli,

Du hast das getan, was fast jeder Anfänger macht... Teicherde für den Teich verwenden, weil da "Teich" draufsteht.
Die muss auf jeden Fall wieder raus!
Wie Du selbst festgestellt hast kommt daher der Gestank.
Abgesehen davon ist diese Erde meist gedüngt, was gerade in Miniteichen zu massiven Algenproblemen führen kann.
Es hilft wohl nix-Du wirst zumindest die Pflanzen nochmal neu eintopfen müssen. Ich kann Dir da ein Gemisch aus Lehm und Sand empfehlen. Gibt es auch fertig als Verlegesand beim Baustoffhändler zu kaufen. 
Die Standtiefe der Seerose sollte vom Topfrand zur Wasseroberfläche die angegebene Tiefe haben. Auch da wirst Du Dir wohl noch was einfallen lassen müssen  

Lass den Pflanzen nach der Umtopfaktion Zeit.
In der jetztigen Erde könnte es im Wurzelbereich sogar zu Fäulnis gekommen sein, was dem Wachstum auch nicht gerade dienlich ist.


----------

